# A Good All In One Polish



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

As above really can anyone recommend a good all in one polish to use on a Bmw, a guy a work wonts to clay and polish his car but not spend all day doing it:wall:


Brian


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have used Autobrite's cherry glaze to great effect, however I find which I am lead to believe is the same as any AIO is the durability of them, being about 3-4 weeks

Due to this I have always topped with a wax


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Scholls A15,Werkstat prime two of the very best.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Meguiars M20
Light cleaners and a very decent protection which lasts about 3 month.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Cheers for the replies, think i have convinced him to go over the car with a wax after he has polished it so durability will be increased 


Brian


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

AF Tripple is a good AIO imo


----------



## nuriksari (Mar 16, 2012)

Carlack68 nsc or Autoglym Radiant Wax


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

To be honest you will get everyone saying something different.

If he wants something easily available you cant beat autoglym Super Resin Polish.

If he want to send a bit more then Autfinesse tripple is very good too.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't get the Carlack, I used it for years but there are much better things on the market 
nowadays. AG SRP is constantly recommended as an underrated product.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

AF Tripple and new SRP are both great products, out the two I prefer Tripple.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

New SRP, Maxolen wax polish violet, AB Cherry glaze are all good but only last a month really, they need topping with a wax/sealant to lock in the hard work.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

AG SRP will be the one I recommend mate.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

AF tripple or zaino AIO.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Smartwax


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

AB Cherry Glaze or Carlack NSC for me. :thumb:


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

srp for me,AB cherry glaze is good


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My two faves are AF Tripple, Werkstat acrylic prime strong :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Ag uds is gives an awesome shine on black and also looks great on silver. Haven't used new srp though yet. 
Haven't tried uds on any other colours yet either

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AG SRP
Klasse AIO
Werkstat Prime


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Carlack NSC 68 
AG SRP
Britemax AIO


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

AF Tripple is my current go to AIO. Made easy work of the faded matte-black trim and roof bars on my Dad's X3, shifted the water marks, polished and protected them all in one go.


----------



## envious89 (Aug 24, 2010)

If you want a great all in one, look at 3D HD Speed. Amazing amounts of cut and correctability from this. I've never used an all in one quite like it.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have had some good results with DJ need for speed :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

ronwash said:


> Scholls A15,Werkstat prime two of the very best.


Prime is not a Polish!

SRP has a little cut.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Zaino AIO or Dodo Juice Need for Speed :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

envious89 said:


> If you want a great all in one, look at 3D HD Speed. Amazing amounts of cut and correctability from this. I've never used an all in one quite like it.


But the durability seems, according to some reviews, to be sub standard even for a AIO.

Scholl A15 is a nice correction polish with, in terms of a AIO, ok durability.


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

Demetri said:


> I have had some good results with DJ need for speed :thumb:


Same, it leaves a really nice glossy look.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

The Britemax AIO leaves a lovely finish and great beading and also gives great results when used by DA and a Microfibre Finishing Pad


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

organisys said:


> Prime is not a Polish!
> 
> SRP has a little cut.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Youre a funny guy...prime is polishing as the best of them.
you should check your self before you write,some pepole depends on what other pepoles words,at least make sure what you write is true!.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Cherry glaze is awesome, can also be used on plastic trim and chrome.


----------



## waz87 (May 8, 2011)

AB cherry glaze or enhance


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nobody mentioned Meguiars Paint Reconditioning Cream D151 - great all in one product.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

ronwash said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Youre a funny guy...prime is polishing as the best of them.
> you should check your self before you write,some pepole depends on what other pepoles words,at least make sure what you write is true!.


Apologies, seems it does polish!!

http://www.jeffswerkstatt.com/prime.php


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

organisys said:


> Apologies, seems it does polish!!
> 
> http://www.jeffswerkstatt.com/prime.php


Thats ok buddy,we all make mistakes!.:thumb:


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Britemax AIO Max :thumb:

In a recent Auto Express 'Scratch & Shift' group test AIO Max won a podium place beating products submitted from the following top brands; Meguiar’s, Sonax, 3M, CarPlan, Turtle Wax, JML Mantis, Car-Skin, Valet PRO & Autobrite. 

We currently have it on Special Offer with a Spray & Shine combo.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

What's peoples thoughts on the CG AIO? Bought this and tried it on my car and thought it looks fine just wondered what others thought or heard if it was actually any good


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

Zaino all in one


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Klasse Aio.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

If I'm correct klasse doesn't actually contain any abrasives. Z-AIO is your best bet, scholl a15+ is another good one i believe


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Mattodl said:


> If I'm correct klasse doesn't actually contain any abrasives. Z-AIO is your best bet, scholl a15+ is another good one i believe


Klasse AIO actually does contain a non-diminishing abrasive package, though the abrasives are fairly small, and provide little correction. In my experience, these abrasives are not very well refined, and can cause faint marring on very soft finishes. I believe Car-Lack68 NSC/Werkstat Prime use finer particles in a higher volume to eliminate this issue, but I have not yet had the chance to test this.

Auto-Finesse Tripple is my current go-to AIO, though Optimum GPS would also be another good product to look into.

Steampunk


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Af Tripple and AB cherry glaze for me like now


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Optimum GPS > everything else that claims to be an AIO.

It has more cut than a finishing polish, and the protection actually lasts quite a while.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Autobrite Cherry Glaze :thumb:


----------

